
Thread – Social network with no ads and no tracking - danfang
https://get.thread-app.com/?ref=hackernews
======
jascii
`[https://get.thread-app.com/?ref=hackernews`](https://get.thread-
app.com/?ref=hackernews`) Isn't that `ref=` bit already tracking?

~~~
danfang
That's a good point. The landing page does keep track of where people are
visiting from, but doesn't use any kind of user identification to do so.

It provides a count of how many views come from various sources, but uses
nothing that can be traced back to you.

